# [EVDL] The 'Lectric Teener is alive!!!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations! There is nothing quite like that first ride.
damon

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Fri, 3 Jun 2011 22:38:05 -0400
> CC: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] The 'Lectric Teener is alive!!!
> =

> Hi All,
> =

> =

> =

> Just experienced my first EV grin tonight. Woohoo!! I hooked up 16 out =
of
> the 40 Thundersky 200AH batteries for a total of 56V and took the Porsche
> 914 for her maiden road test and it is everything I thought it would be.
> It=92s taken me 2 =BD years to get to this point (including restoration) =
but has
> definitely been worth it. The click of the contactor, about $120. The
> slight whir of the electric motor, $2000. The EV grin on my face,
> priceless!!!!
> =

> =

> =

> I=92ll be posting a youtube clip on my blog tomorrow evening after I reco=
rd a
> video of it tomorrow during the daylight hours.
> =

> =

> =

> Cheers,
> =

> Hart
> =

> http://hartpenn.blogspot.com
> =

> =

> =

> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110603/e65972=
05/attachment.html =

> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110604/97e958e8=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hart,

Wow, clean installation. Good work.

Alan

>>Subject: [EVDL] The 'Lectric Teener is alive!!!

>>Hi All,



>>Just experienced my first EV grin tonight. Woohoo!! 

>>Cheers,

>>Hart

>>http://hartpenn.blogspot.com



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

